# 3/8/09 Sister's Creek



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the bigger one.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet. Helluva redfish.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

He does it almost every time, it's crazy.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

HMMM NICE FISH, YOUR WELCOME FOR SHOWING YOU A SWEET AZZ SPOT TO FISH LOL.



ALEX


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

actually you know that 30 incher looks very familiar lol











alex


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> actually you know that 30 incher looks very familiar lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what i said when he caught it, almost the exact same spot too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice reds guys!


----------

